# mmap a pcie device



## viswesh (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi,

I need to mmap the BAR0 space of a pcie device.

In linux, we could use the /sys/bus.. proc entries to get the resource0 and mmap it to access the BAR0 space.

In freebsd - is there a similar method.I see /dev/pci - but it doesnt support mmap(only open,close and ioctl)

Thanks,
Viswesh


----------

